# Truma problems with electrical operation



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have a Truma Combi 6 - it runs on both gas and electric - either/or and a mixture. 

It is giving terrible performance on electrical operation only - the central heating is not effective and to heat water takes over two hours. 

Gas operation is fine. 

Is it possible the electrical element could be on it's way out? 

I will contact Truma on Monday - they are the experts - but I am posting this in the "hope" (wrong wording - but I can't think of anything better) - that someone has had similar issues and thus ask what the rememdy was. 

Also, as I am very near to Truma HQ, it would be easy for me to go there for any repair if needed. Has anyone done this? 

Cheers

Russell

Edit - I will add that the hook up ost tripped out and after being reset, that is when my problems with the heating and hot water started.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Russell- Our heating (hab area) does take a while to heat up when on electric only so if I need instant heat I put it on both gas/elec. I have heard on here that the "elec only" aspect isn't too efficient- convoluted pipes all over the place etc.

Never been to Truma though.

Does this one relate?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74858-0.html


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Truma Combi 6 - it runs on both gas and electric - either/or and a mixture.
> 
> ...


On certain models of 230v water heaters that I have come across - not Truma Combi 6 I hasten to add - there have been trip swiches located on the unit itself - a tiny red button, as I remember. Could the Combi 6 have one that's tripped out? Could it have developed a fault that caused the MHU to trip out, too?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

I use the Truma on the 1800 watt eletrcial operation setting and have previously had no issues. I know it is not as warm as the gas element, but it has suddenly become a lot worse.

Using the 1800 watt setting to heat hot water only takes 2 hours. It used to be about 30 minutes.

No fuses appear blown, and I will stress the boiler is working, but it is taking a lot longer to heat water and is just about useless for central heating on electrical operation. Generally speaking, the heating on electric operation only is adequate for what I need, other than in really cold weather.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> . . . - as I am very near to Truma HQ, it would be easy for me to go there for any repair if needed. Has anyone done this?
> Russell


I believe 'Artona' visited their factory & was pleased with the service & cost [If I remember - he also got breakfast there too !


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*truma heater combi 6*

Hi . I am having similar problems with my combi 6 boiler. Summer settings all electric . The fault comes when the habitation heating is on and the water heating trips in. The noise is like a jet taking off But the most worrying is the awfull,smell that comes with the noise.I have to turn everything off ,reset and everything works Ok.Can anybody offer a suggestion as to what the fault could be. Yours Wallis


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

Has your system got 2 or 3 heat settings like our aldi heater has. If so do you get any hot water after 15 mins on a low setting. If not it could be the lowest wattage element has blown. Do you get any hot water if you set to the highest setting. If so this also points to a blown low wattage element. We also have a tiny red button reset hidden under a small black cap that has to be unscrewed on the front of the heater unit. This may be of some help.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Steve & Ann - hope you are both well.

I think the boiler, even though switched to the 1800 watt setting, is performing as though it is on the lower 900 watt setting. In this case, maybe there is a failure between the power controller and the heating element, or maybe the 1800 element has gone. I wonder if the heater has two elements - one 900 and one 1800, or does it have two at 900, and maybe one of those is not working.

Anyway, given the thing is working on gas, it is not a crisis, other than the thought of lugging 13 kg Calor cylinders about!

I will let you know the outcome when the engineer has visited.

Russell


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Truma*

I had the same issue with my Truma. It became very slow to heat water on electricity but was fine on gas. Diagnosis was that one of the elements, the larger one had gone, this caused slow heat up symtoms. New element was installed. No more problems since. Truma customer services/warranty were very helpful and although I had the work done locally were more thann happy for me to visit them for the work to be done if I wished. If you live near I would recommend that becasue as my mechanic said, "Go to Truma and they will sort it, they are the experts.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Russell I recently had a total failure of my Truma boiler, a blown PCB and burnt out motor, and only four months old! This left us without hot water and heating although it was in the summer so only the water was a problem. 

We too were close to Truma UK and as we were desperate for an immediate fix it seemed sensible to go straight to their HQ. Howver on contacting them they said, yes no problem you can come to us BUT we can't fit you in for three weeks!!

In the end, after some ranting, Lowdhams got me in the next day and replaced the whole boiler.

Co-incidentally we've just hooked up for the first time in a week and the heating on electric seems to be much less useful than on gas. The fan doesn't run up to fast speed to get the temperature up quickly, just a feeble waft of warm air. Not sure if this is normal??


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

spartacus said:


> Russell I recently had a total failure of my Truma boiler, a blown PCB and burnt out motor, and only four months old! This left us without hot water and heating although it was in the summer so only the water was a problem.
> 
> We too were close to Truma UK and as we were desperate for an immediate fix it seemed sensible to go straight to their HQ. Howver on contacting them they said, yes no problem you can come to us BUT we can't fit you in for three weeks!!
> 
> ...


When on electric the fn is very slow compared to gas.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Iandsm - that sounds like the problem with mine.

Spartacus - the fan speed is dependant upon the amount of heat the boiler is kicking out. The higher the heat output - such as 4000w on gas power, then the fan will run faster than it does on the electric 1800 w setting.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

We are keeping ok but i seem to be at the doctors or hospital every week for tests. To long a story to go into. Hope you get the truma fixed soon. Try and keep warm as winter starts to bite.

steve & ann.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

The Truma was diagnosed today and the element had conked. All sorted now. Warm again!

Russell


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Truma*

How much was the fix Russell?
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

It is a warranty item thankfully. The TRUMA warranty is good for two years from new.

Russell


----------

